# Planning our trip on the Canadian



## texline (Oct 18, 2017)

I have been reading about this train and wanted to take the trip from Toronto to Vancouver in prestige class. Several friends have joined in so now I ready to book.

I have read through forums and I note that lots of post regarding delays. I find all kinds of information but I haven’t found a lot of posts about people in prestige class. I see lots on sleeper plus. I can’t figure out if prestige is only available if you travel the entire distance. I get mixed reviews when people ask if prestige class is worth the price.

I looked at the price of the trip. It is very expensive until I realized I didn’t convert the currency, still pricey but doable.

Now to my question on price and booking. We did find vacation by rails that offered packages that offered a significant price reduction. For a little more than I pay for just the train on VIA, I can get a couple nights in hotels on both ends, some bus tours and a ride on a regular VIA train.

I used Vacation by Rails once. It worked but I wasn’t pleased with it. I asked a travel agent if she could put together something and her initial costs were not great although she is still working on it.

Has anyone done that vacation by rail package? Does anyone have any insight?

I am very familiar with Amtrak and know there are all kinds of tricks to booking to get good fares. I don’t know much about this LD Canadian train. From what I see, they don’t offer discounts to prestige.

I have watched lots of videos and am excited about the ride. Our group wants to do this trip June 2018. Is this a good time for scenic travel?

Any tips or ideas would be appreciated.

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 18, 2017)

Based on what VIA charges for "Prestige Class", most of us consider it overpriced.

( I've been on this Train many times,best deals are in the "off season",ie winter,When the Train is shorter and not as crowded, and going East from Vancouver to Toronto on #2 is what most expierencec riders prefer)

I'd say go with the Package deal that includes the "extras" you spoke of, or just book Regular Sleeper fares (that won't be discounted in June!)that while high,are still much less than the over hyped Prestige Class.)

The delays are due to CN Freight getting dispatching priority, and it's a lock youll be late,arriving whichever direction you travel in.)


----------



## texline (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks Bob. I hadn’t heard Vancouver to Toronto experiences so I hadn’t considered it. I will now.

Some of my friends are set on the prestige class as they have read brochures suggesting it is like a cruise. Everything paid for and priority access. I don’t know how big a deal prestige class is over sleeper class, I have no experience with VIA.

I understand the freight issue. I padded the train by a day either way. That is the majority of posts I read. This is just a train vacation for me so more time on a train would seem to be a non issue.

My friends like the Vacation by Rail offer. I am not excited about it. The time we used them, they technically fulfilled all they offered but the experience wasn’t great other than saving some money. That is why I am looking for some better choices I guess.

What is the off season for the Canadian? I have trouble finding it on VIA.

I appreciate the help. I am so lost on this trip. I am so used to Amtrak.

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## pennyk (Oct 18, 2017)

I traveled on the Canadian from Toronto to Vancouver in December 2010 in Sleeper Plus and got a terrific discount (before Prestige was offered). We were delayed almost 8 hours due to a freight derailment, but, all in all, it was a great trip (for the price I paid).

A couple of my Orlando friends traveled in Prestigage class a little more than a year ago. The wife loved it, but her husband thought it was over priced. I am pretty sure they are quite wealthy, so the cost was not a major factor.


----------



## texline (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks Penny

It would be nice to get some value for the dollar. I have found discounts for sleeper plus but prestige seems to be set. We did find another tour company, CanadianRailTours which offers bundles. It is looking like the only way to get break on Prestige is use a tour agency. I am still wondering if prestige is worth it. I wish I could find a more descriptive trip report from a prestige class traveler just to see if they thought it was worth the extra money.

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 18, 2017)

I haven't been in Prestige Class, but based on what they charge, the extra perks such as priority boarding from the Lounge,a wine and cheese reception in the Park Car upon boarding, exclusive use of the Park Car during certain times with reservedcseating in the Dome, and Super Duper High Quality Bedding with a remodeled room with a TV may or may not be worth the extra $$$ charged. YMMV

The best bed I've ever had on a Train or plane was in a Lower Berth on the Canadian which I rode in Feb. from Vancouver to Toronto for $600 CDN 2 years ago.I ate the same food and had the same perks as all other Sleeper passengers.

The "Off Season" in Canada is generally after Canadian Thanksgiving,aka Winter ( October) and excepting Christmas and New Years, runs until May.

I'd do some more research before I paid several thousand dollars for a ride and perks that I could get for several hundred dollars even if they are Canadian Dollars.

As Green Mained Lion says, Value received is in the mind of those who pay the tab!


----------



## texline (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks Bob. I have heard the lower berth is the ticket. I think if it were just me and the wife, sleeper-plus would probably be fine. Some of the people going with us might like all the extras.

I was doing searches for any travel blog on prestige class without much luck. I didn’t realize until I started looking into this last spring that prestige class is fairly new. The ones I read were people paid by VIA to ride and write. I found a few that were more focused on the views and not so much the train. I did find an abundance of the train was late.

I am getting the picture that seating in dome is tight. One reason I like riding sleeper on the Coast Starlight is I never have had a problem getting a seat in PPC whereas I have had plenty of times on other routes where the SSL is packed. If the Canadian has that problem then I need to consider that.

My friend saw the free alcohol but you can only drink so much. And I learned as a teenager never get drunk on a train. Do sleeper plus pax have access to same booze and are the prices ok? And other than the wine and cheese send off do they offer tastings or some kind of entertainment? Are the SCAs doing anything more for prestige pax?

If I can get a feel for the pros and cons, I can get my group to think about those extra bucks.

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 18, 2017)

I ride the Canadian regularly about once a year. I ride Sleeper Plus in a roomette (I refuse to call it "cabin for 1"). I don't do a berth because I like having a door and a power outlet.

Via Rail Canada has a very simple fare structure compared to Amtrak. There are 2 fare "buckets" regular and discount, for summer, winter and shoulder seasons. There are also the super discount Sleeper Plus sale fares (formerly "Discount Tuesday" but they are offering those for sleepers every day of the week now) that are offered on specific city pairs on specific days for specific accomodations (usually berths but not always) roughly 4-6 weeks in advance of departure that are the cheapest available fares. Those are hard to plan with, but if you are flexible and can travel at relatively short notice, a good deal.

Prestige is offered between at least all major points (Vancouver, Jasper, Edmonton, Saskatoon, Winnipeg, Toronto) and I think between any points, really. There is a lot of turnover in Jasper and Winnipeg in all classes. Whether there is availability is another question. I am pretty sure Via blocks a certain number of accomodations for through passengers just like Amtrak does.

I would not take Prestige if the main reason were the "perks" rather than room, because the perks aren't that much different from Sleeper Plus in reality. The main one is you have exclusive access to the Park for certain hours _during the summer season_. The rest of the year (and I highly recommend taking the Canadian on the off-season rather than summer for a number of reasons), all sleeper passengers have access to the Park, although the first couple of rows in the dome are reserved for Prestige. The other real perks are complimentary booze and hors d'orves before dinner. That makes for damned expensive booze and snacks. There is no separate menu for Prestige in the dining car, the meals are identical (and included) for Sleeper Plus. In theory you have dining car seating priority as Prestige, but I have never had a problem getting the seating I wanted as a Sleeper Plus passenger (although remember I do travel in the off season).

Also, note in the summer season, the train will carry at least 2 other Skyline domes for Sleeper Plus passengers, plus one for the coaches, so if you are restricted from the Park, you still have dome access. As a practical matter, even before they introduced Prestige, in the summer most sleeper passengers just went to the nearest dome anyway (the train is 26 cars long!) and did not bother to go to the Park unless the Park was the closest. So I don't think that is really that much of a thing.

The real differentiator is the (relatively) large room with a bed that comfortably sleeps two people and has its own shower as well as toilet. It is the only bed for two people on the train. And a flatscreen TV. If you want to pay the price difference for the bed for two, or your own shower, that is something only you can determine. Frankly, if I did not have bedmate I absolutely had to sleep with, which is not a perk that Via provides, Prestige would be an absolute non-starter, because the main thing you actually get is the big bed.

I would be very dubious about getting a deal from a tour operator. You need to make very, very sure that it really is Prestige. Via is very protective of the Prestige fares. I would be quite suspicious that the fares were actually for Sleeper Plus if they were that much lower than Via's fares. Full disclosure: I don't take or like tours. I am an independent traveler by nature.

June is a good time for scenary, but so are 11 other months. The big advantage is the days are really long. The downside is the train is a mobbed, 26 car hormonal monster filled almost exclusively by tourists, many of whom have never traveled by rail and may be very perturbed at being 10 hours late. I prefer the off season when it is a normal 8 car train, probably not filled to capacity, and populated at least partly by people who are using it for transportation. It is much more laid back. The disadvantage to the off season is the days are shorter in fall and winter (also, it can be pretty cold in Saskatchewan, though the train is nice and cozy).

I further recommend that you travel eastbound, Vancouver to Toronto, rather than westbound. Eastbound you hit the Rockies the first day, the train will not have had as much opportunity to get delayed and if you do you are still more or less in or around the mountains all day. Westbound, you get to Jasper in the afternoon (the timetable says 1300, 1pm, but after a couple thousand miles on CN the timetable is pretty much an optimistic fiction). If the train is significantly late, your time in the mountains will be cut short. An offsetting factor is in June the days are super long, with the sunset in Jasper on June 21, 2018 at 10:21 pm.

So only you can decide. I will say that by and large Prestige is on the same train, with largely the same services. The experience the Prestige passengers have didn't look a lot different than mine, except I don't get offered the hors d'oerve plate before dinner and I buy my own liquor. Make your decision on the room. Is that big bed worth thousands to you or isn't it?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 18, 2017)

I went on the Canadian about the time they were about to roll out Prestige Class. My wife and I went on our "honey moon". I use quote because while we were celebrating our official marriage, we had been living together for 7 years at that point, and the only reason we didn't get married was health insurance was cheaper if we weren't. Obamacare flipped that around, so we got married.

But it was the fondest time of my life, nonetheless. Perhaps it was because it was a time I was recovering from... jeeze: simplified time line: 10/20/14- we got married, 11/18/14: Our store was completely gutted, along with the rest of the Columbus Farmers Market Building 4, by a fire, 12/26/14: we received a check for property damage from fire; 1/14/15: We booked Sleeper Plus through the discount scheme, securing a "Cabin For 2", which is usually a Double Bedroom but we lucked out and got a Compartment.

2/26/15: Took a NEC Regional to Washington, connecting with the Capitol Limited, for a connection to the California Zephyr in Chicago, eventually ending up in Frisco. Spent 3 nights in Frisco, had a lovely time, avoid Alliotto's, its a tourist trap, 3/4/15 caught the Coast Starlight to Seattle, and stayed in the Best Western Pioneer Square for one night, and took the Cascades to Vancouver. We embarked on the Canadian on 3/6/15, and were scheduled to arrive in Toronto on Tuesday the 10th, stay at the Royal York, and take the Adirondack the next day, arriving home late on 3/11. Remember that date, because that didn't happen.

Midway trough Saturday 3/7/15, our train manager announces that the there is a bridge fire in Ontario and we are going to be annulled in Winnipeg. VIA will be pay for airfare on to Toronto, along with a substantial refund, accommodation aboard the train Sunday night, a tour of the city of Winnipeg, and lunch at the Speghetti factory. I immediately informed the train manager, in the politest terms, that I thought that was very nice of VIA, but I don't fly. She got back to me an hour later with two options: 1) I could take a bus to Toronto, VIA would happily pay for that, or 2) I could stay at the Radisson Canada Inn on VIA's dime until the next Canadian pulled in on Wednesday. No brainer, right? As I said, my business was a pile of cinders, so my time was worthless at this point.

This completely changed my life, and I have been in touch with an immigration lawyer, still pending an intended move to Winnipeg at some point in the not too distant future, I hope. The climate is MARVELOUS. I grant I am obviously insane (and have a serious thyroid condition, but I digress). When I arrived in Winnipeg, my thought was, "What can I do in Winnipeg for 3 bloody days?" A hell of a lot, actually. Which is why I keep suggesting those who take the Canadian lay over there. In fact, on Wednesday morning, I was not entirely shocked to find out that the Canadian would not be running through to Toronto that Wednesday. VIA agreed to pay for my hotel room until Sunday, but informed me that this would be the end of their (excessive) generosity. I had the option of waiting until Sunday, although by this point it was not guaranteed that the train would run, and they weren't willing to commit to a specific date. Options included 1) taking a plane to Toronto, 2) Taking a Bus to Toronto, 3) Stay on VIA's dime until Sunday, or 4) Take the Canadian back to Vancouver. Keep in mind, I didn't have my glasses, I couldn't rent a car one way across the border, and there is no bus to Fargo.

Truth was, I chose option 3. I wasn't ready to leave the city yet, and if it hadn't been for various responsibilities at home, I may never have left. On Sunday, 3/15, I was informed that the train had been suspended indefinitely (Actually, I'm pretty sure it was earlier, and not to put too fine a point on it, if it seems like VIA was being incommunicative, its not true- they kept giving me constant updates, I am leaving this out for brevity). They would happily accommodate me, at no charge, on the next Toronto-bound Canadian, but were no longer willing to comp me on a hotel room. They would happily fly me to Toronto (still!), or bus me, or accommodate me back to Vancouver. No longer sure of when the next train was, and not really able to afford a hotel indefinitely, I took the train back to Vancouver, arriving slightly early (as per the card, although obviously, late), stayed the night in the Fairmont Hotel Vancouver, took an early bus on 3/19 to Seattle, took the Coast Starlight (IIRC the Empire Builder was running days late with no guaranteed connections) to Sacramento, caught 3/20's Zephyr to Chicago, 3/22's Lake Shore to New York, and I honestly don't remember how I got back to Trenton (I think I spent the night in Penn Station, and caught an early NJT NEC train, because I knew for certain the RiverLINE and the 409 bus would not be running... Or maybe I took an NJCL to my parents and stayed the night with them and bummed a ride home- honestly don't remember. What I do remember is arriving home 3/24/15, 13 days late, and honestly, trained the heck out. I haven't ridden a LD train since. It wasn't VIA, that was lovely, it was the five day slog home, on Amtrak, with the SAME BLOODY MENU EVERY DAY, and nobody cooking the steak to the simple standard of Brown and Blue. (This was at a low point in Amtrak cuisine.)

But anyway, the Canadian trip was an adventure of a lifetime, and all three major cities (Vancouver, Winnipeg, and Toronto) are worth a visit and a SELF GUIDED tour, because tour groups don't show you what makes the city special. If you do layover in Winnipeg, you MUST eat at the Peasant Cookery. I have eaten in fine restaurants worldwide and that is the best I have ever eaten in. Prairie food is my all-time favourite.


----------



## railiner (Oct 19, 2017)

In trying to determine if Prestige Class is worth it or not....I have heard some good points made in previous posts against it. But if you are only going to ride it one time, and can afford it, why not experience the very best the VIA Rail has to offer?

Think of it as the rail equivalent to the Etihad Airways "The Residence"....


----------



## willem (Oct 19, 2017)

Thank you, *zephyr17* and *Green Maned Lion*, for the detailed discussions.



Green Maned Lion said:


> We booked Sleeper Plus through the discount scheme, securing a "Cabin For 2", which is usually a Double Bedroom but we lucked out and got a Compartment.


What is the difference between a "Double Bedroom" and a "Compartment" if they are each a Cabin For 2?



Green Maned Lion said:


> This completely changed my life, and I have been in touch with an immigration lawyer, still pending an intended move to Winnipeg at some point in the not too distant future, I hope.


That must have been some successful stay in Winnipeg. I hope you complete your move soon and it works out better than you anticipate.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 19, 2017)

As usual, most enjoyable report Lion.

My only question about your plan is about the Canadian Winter in "Winterpeg", as the natives call it.

In the Summer ( July)it is indeed a great place ( as is Edmonton,Alberta, another unknown Gem but even Colder!).

I considered staying in Canada when I resided there in the early 80s, but the economy tanked and my wife and I came back to the states since Canada put a hold on granting Landed Status ( same as our Green Card)so couldn't legally work.

I still visit whenever I can ( my late wife ashes reside in Oakville,ON).I consider Vancouver the overall best City in North America, and even with all our faults,Canada the second best country in which to live after the US of A! YMMV


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 19, 2017)

As I said, I have a thyroid condition. I wear shorts and light-tees (undershirts, actually) until the weather gets below 50, keep my house at 58 in the winter (out of respect for the plumbing and my wife, who isnt so afflicted) and the steam register in our bedroom is shut off year round. It has to get below freezing for me to consider something more than a long sleeve shirt. In our current employment situation, my wife works, and I nap in the back of my van, engine off, all winter long. Coldest days, overalls, flannel shirt, and sometimes a blanket.

Winnipeg and I are meant for each other.


----------



## texline (Oct 19, 2017)

Thank you AU friends. This is great information. Some of my travelers are seasoned Amtrak vets so this will be good to share and see what there thinking is. Some are not and I have a feeling will want that nice bed and the extras. But this is very good stuff, I can do a lot better on planning.

I did contact a local travel agent and ask if she had access to better pricing. She said she did and sent some pricing and it appears that she can do just as well as the rail tour companies.

Now I have a bit more to go on and back to research mode. I think as far as prestige class, my group can consider the pros and cons pointed out in this thread as they are all valid and decide if it is worth it. I will be back to ask about lodging and places to check out for sure. This whole thing started as an Empire Builder trip until someone shared a video VIA made and my wife said we have got to ride that train. Now look what I got myself into!

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 19, 2017)

willem said:


> Thank you, *zephyr17* and *Green Maned Lion*, for the detailed discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Compartment and Double Bedrooms are different private accomodation types that sleep 2. The Compartment is larger and went at a higher price back in the rr-operated days and in prior years with Via before the current reservation system.

The various accomodation types were fairly standardized, thanks Pullman, (there were outliers, like the "Master Bedroom" on the Pennsy and Southern) and most travelers back in the day until the decline and near-disappearance of passenger rail service knew what they would get when they purchased a Compartment as opposed to a Double Bedroom.

Via elected to simplify and de-"railroad" their accommodation types in their system down, partly because no one knew what a Compartment or a Drawing Room was any more, to Cabins for 3 (Drawing Room), Cabins for 2 (Double Bedrooms and Compartments), Cabins for 1 (Standard Roomettes and Duplex Roomettes). So both Compartments and Double Bedrooms are sold as "Cabin for 2" but the Compartment is a better accommodation now available for the same price.

You can make your own luck by calling Via to book your reservation and requesting room "F" in a Manor car. Those are Compartments. The rest of Cabins for 2 in the Manor are Double Bedrooms.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 19, 2017)

Note that the only real difference is about 2-feet of additional space between the wall and the bed and, I think, a slightly larger, but still tiny, restroom.


----------



## willem (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks again, *zephyr17* and *Green Maned Lion*, for the education.


----------



## texline (Oct 20, 2017)

So far the travel agent has put together a package with a ride on the Corridor business, The Canadian prestige, four nights hotel, some tours and a boat ride for the cost VIA wanted for just the Canadian train trip. We went with Vancouver to east. This is one time I will buy travel insurance.

Now for a question that I have read about so much: tipping. On Amtrak I do tip but I don’t know VIA. Any suggestions?

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 20, 2017)

I tip the same on Via as I do Amtrak. Canada has pretty much the same tipping culture as the US. Remember the onboard service staff turns over completely at Winnipeg.


----------



## Maglev (Oct 21, 2017)

texline said:


> So far the travel agent has put together a package with a ride on the Corridor business, The Canadian prestige, four nights hotel, some tours and a boat ride for the cost VIA wanted for just the Canadian train trip. We went with Vancouver to east. This is one time I will buy travel insurance.
> 
> Now for a question that I have read about so much: tipping. On Amtrak I do tip but I don’t know VIA. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


The pricing information you have given is very valuable, as it is very different from purchasing travel on Amtrak.

For me, the price of a bed for two is worth it--I hope to take this trip in a few years. Please give us a trip report, since as you have noted they are lacking on the travel forums.


----------



## texline (Oct 21, 2017)

I will post as I go. I am finding more train friends that are interested but like me, have no experience with prestige class or anything VIA.

I have researched enough to understand what lots say is a very overpriced train trip but in the end, for me it is something I am comfortable with just to have that experience

I think the strength of AU is hearing how trips were put together and then how the trip went. We all benefit so I will post.

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 21, 2017)

I personally prefer the older style of cars, because of the more authentic streamliner experience. I would ignore peoples comments about price being too high. If you want that experience, at that price, then spend it. I couldn't afford it, but honestly, I like the Canadian because it is the last of the real Streamliners. What you enjoy is for you to decide.


----------



## railiner (Oct 21, 2017)

Curiosity got me to finally price the Prestige Class for peak season... Yikes! It goes into five figures... 

I have to wonder....couldn't I book an even more luxurious private car for somewhere around that price....not sure if VIA carries them or not..... :unsure:


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 21, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I personally prefer the older style of cars, because of the more authentic streamliner experience. I would ignore peoples comments about price being too high. If you want that experience, at that price, then spend it. I couldn't afford it, but honestly, I like the Canadian because it is the last of the real Streamliners. What you enjoy is for you to decide.


Me, too. I would never select Prestige for that reason, and also not happy about the big windows they stuck in the Prestige Park cars. Ruined the lines.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 21, 2017)

Texline, one additional piece of advice. Be sure and sign up for Via Preference, their frequent travel program. If you spend over $999 CAD in one year, you qualify for their elite tier (Privilege) and one of the perks is you get a 50% off Sleeper Plus coupon that is good any time. While the 50% off is off the high season non-discounted fare regardless of when you travel, it is still better than any other discount except the specific specials they post 4-6 weeks in advance for specific departures and city pairs.

It is a good deal and brings Via prices within the same range as equivalent Amtrak trips. I doubt that having experienced Prestige once, you'd feel the need to do it again.

I found out about this a few years ago quite by accident. I signed up for Via Preference because I wanted to get notifications of sales (they had 50% sales on a fairly regular basis then). Then after one trip, I got the elite qualification and the coupon. Since then I've been riding once a year to keep the discount! Works for me (I live about a 3 hour ride on the Cascades from Vancouver), works for them, too.


----------



## texline (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks for VIA preference tip. Our group debated the class of travel and in the end decided prestige class was just something most wanted to experience just one time. It is expensive no doubt but you only live once. The travel agent did knock down VIA cost for the Canadian. She got good deals on what appear to be nice hotels and tours. We did pad our trip to avoid late train problems. The travel agent has done so well we are adding a trip on the Corridor to Montreal.

The biggest complaints I have read have been on delays. I totally understand. I rarely see one complaining about staff. I saw very few on the cabins and berths. I haven’t found one on prestige class complaints. So far, so good.

I will post the hotels and see what you all think.

The only thing so far on planning is transfers. Airport to hotel. Hotel to train. Travel agent says she can’t do the transfer like she wants to due to some rule. I usually use Uber anyway and I am told they are plentiful. Is that the case?

It is an expensive adventure so I really appreciate all your help. I don’t want to miss something in my planning.

Thanks again - Tim

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## JRR (Oct 22, 2017)

The best part of a delay on the Canadian is that you get to spend more time on the train!

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## texline (Oct 25, 2017)

The hotels the agent has set up are the Sheraton Vancouver Wall Centre, Fairmont Royal York and Omni Mont-Royal. She got excellent rates. Trip advisor gave them good ratings. Is their something I should know about these hotels?

Can someone tell me about the Vancouver trolley?

The travel agent is really doing a great job of making a super expensive outing into an expensive adventure. It makes me think something isn’t right but maybe I hit the right person. The VIA trains were booked by Railbookers, a company I have never heard of.

I did double check and she has us in prestige class.

Right now it is looking like $4500 per person.

Thanks again for all the input - Tim

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## railiner (Oct 25, 2017)

Offhand, I can tell you that the Royal York is one of the original Canadian Pacific chain of hotels (now mostly Fairmont), and has a direct passageway into Toronto Union Station...not familiar with the other's...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 25, 2017)

The Hotels are all First Rate, with the Royal York in Toronto being connected to Union Station by a tunnel. ( Its an ex-CP Railroad Luxury Hotel.)

Vancouver has Trolley Buses that run on wires. I believe you may be asking about the SkyTrain (Light Rail/Subway) which was built for the World Expo back in the 90s.

It runs from the Airport all over Greater Vancouver and is a great way to sight-see and travel around Vancouver.( buy a Day Pass which includes the Sea Bus/Ferry to North Van from the Water Front stop of the Sky Train. )

This is now a combo Mall,Food Court,Hotel,Cruise Ship Terminal( One Canada,Place) and Sky Train Station(underground), it's the old CN Rail Waterfront Station.

There is a stop ( elevated) right in front of Pacific Central Station so getting there is EZ-PZ when its time to catch the Canadian.

This sounds like a good deal,good travel agents are rare now a days.

Looking forward to your trip report and know that we are envious!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 25, 2017)

The Tunnel between Union Station and the Royal York is now closed due to the major reconstruction project at the station but no problem.....it's just across the street. Here's a view of Union Station from the Royal York entrance.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 27, 2017)

The construction project at Toronto Union Station will last until the sun expands into a red giant and swallows the earth as far as I can tell.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 27, 2017)

There was an actual trolley that ran between Granville Island Market and the Olympic Village during the Winter Olympics and for awhile after. Tracks and trolley wire are still there, but hasn't been running in a long time.

There is a "Vancouver Trolley" hop-on hop-off bus tour with buses that are made up to look more or less like cable cars. As a juice fan, I would go out of my way NOT to ride that.

Just take TransLink around, don't bother with any hop on hop off BS. Especially not in a toy.

Translink has lots and lots of trolley bus lines around, though. What used to be called "trackless trolleys" way, way back when. And, of course, the SkyTrain/Canada Line system.

Canada Line is the best, fastest, and cheapest way to get from the airport to downtown. The cars have space for luggage. Although it is not particularly convenient to the Sheraton Wall Centre, about a 6 block flat-ish walk from the Vancouver City Centre station on the Canada Line.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 27, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> This is now a combo Mall,Food Court,Hotel,Cruise Ship Terminal( One Canada,Place) and Sky Train Station(underground), it's the old CN Rail Waterfront Station.


Waterfront Station is the former CP station and was not called Waterfront when in Canadian Pacific service, it was just the CP station. The former CN station is now Pacific Central Station that serves the Canadian and the Amtrak Cascades. That also was just the CN station back in the day, not "Pacific Central". The big PACIFIC CENTRAL sign on the roof has the roughly same size letters, font style and color as the big CANADIAN NATIONAL sign that it replaced, BTW.

The Canada Place cruise ship pier is not part of Waterfront Station, it is very close, about a half block to the west. What is there is the dock of the SeaBus ferry to North Vancouver. There is also not a hotel in Waterfront Station, it really isn't big enough, but there are lots right around it. There is a nice restaurant (Rogue) in there in addition to the yogurt stands, food court kind of places.

I'd encourage you to take a look at Waterfront station while you are there if you are into railroad stations at all. It is nicely restored, very pretty and a working station for Skytrain, SeaBus and the West Coast Express commuter trains (which unfortunately only run weekdays, inbound morning, outbound afternoon and therefore difficult to take a joy ride on).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 27, 2017)

Opps, I knew it was CP! And thanks for the updates on Vancouver's transit. ( Coulda sworn there was a Hotel in Canada Place and that it was all connected, the aging mind plays tricks.)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 27, 2017)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Oct 27, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Opps, I knew it was CP! And thanks for the updates on Vancouver's transit. ( Coulda sworn there was a Hotel in Canada Place and that it was all connected, the aging mind plays tricks.)


There is a hotel in Canada Place: the Pan Pacific Vancouver.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 27, 2017)

Dakota 400 said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > Opps, I knew it was CP! And thanks for the updates on Vancouver's transit. ( Coulda sworn there was a Hotel in Canada Place and that it was all connected, the aging mind plays tricks.)
> ...


Which is near, but not part of, Waterfront Station.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 27, 2017)

There's also the Fairmont Waterfront right across from the cruise terminal.


----------



## texline (Oct 27, 2017)

I put down my deposit! Several friends also are locked in. I am very appreciative. I have been watching the times and very happy we chose to go out of Vancouver.  Great suggestions on things to see.

I am so stoked. Can’t wait for June.

Tim

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------

